# RC paint



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey guys,

I am planning on painting my body a solid candy blue. I have heard that I should back the blue with a silver to make the color come out more. Is it really true? And if so does it make a big difference?  



-Dustin


----------



## Sugar Daddy (Sep 28, 2003)

I recomend that you back it with a silver. It really brings the color out. I used the True Blue Pearl paint and it really shines after being backed with the silver.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

If you dont back candy colors the body will just look like colored cellephane.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i heard the same thing but with a twist here is what i heard

put 3 coats of your top color
then 2 coats of silver
then 2 light coats of black
then 1 coat of protectant


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

patcollins said:


> If you dont back candy colors the body will just look like colored cellephane.


*COOL!*


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

David Washburn said:


> i heard the same thing but with a twist here is what i heard
> 
> put 3 coats of your top color
> then 2 coats of silver
> ...


Man that thing will weigh a ton.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Your coats should be very light, it seems odd, but it is true. I paint my bodies where they are very translucent after 3 coats of color, then back them with silver/white/or black, depending on need. I only use Faskoat on Nitro bodies...as it is very resilient to fuel and scratches, but it is also the heaviest coating. I don't use it on Onroad bodies unless I am 5-10grams under weight. Spraying paint in light coats WITH good coverage requires a decent airbrush. If you are going to use Pactra paint, make sure you put the cans in warm water prior to use...not HOT water.  It reduces the viscosity of the paint and sprays much finer. 
Mitch
Courtesy of Mitch's Vinyl


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

patcollins said:


> Man that thing will weigh a ton.


I've never done it, it is just what i heard that u should do but like he said they should ge very light coats
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

SuperXRAY said:


> Your coats should be very light, it seems odd, but it is true. I paint my bodies where they are very translucent after 3 coats of color, then back them with silver/white/or black, depending on need. I only use Faskoat on Nitro bodies...as it is very resilient to fuel and scratches, but it is also the heaviest coating. I don't use it on Onroad bodies unless I am 5-10grams under weight. Spraying paint in light coats WITH good coverage requires a decent airbrush. If you are going to use Pactra paint, make sure you put the cans in warm water prior to use...not HOT water.  It reduces the viscosity of the paint and sprays much finer.
> Mitch
> Courtesy of Mitch's Vinyl


How long do you leave it in the warm water?  

-Dustin


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

About 5 minutes.warm water not hot.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

yea i heard of that but i didn't know if it was true or not so know i guess that it is sence i heard it from someone who paints bodies


----------



## wizard108 (Jun 28, 2004)

I back with silver to bring out the "true base color" or, black to richen the base color, or white to brighten the base color. With the candy paints, silver works best.
Dale Motorsports

http://www.geocities.com/dalemotorsports2000/Bodiespage.html


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

id go with what wizard syas if he painted them bodies on the website then im gonna get in touch with him real soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard108 (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks David for the compliment. Yes, (wizard108) Dale Motorsports does the airbrushing. I have updated the link as of 10/17 with some new pics. http://www.geocities.com/dalemotorsports2000/Bodiespage.html
Email me at [email protected] with any questions.


----------

